# Atlanta herf? About time for another....



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

OK, folks....

New years has passed and I'm back in GA. In my ever so humble opinion, it's time to start thinking about a Saturday gathering either at Highland or BlueHavanaII. I could go for the 12th, 19th, or 26th. 

What dates work for y'all? In my elitist way, I'll assert a command decision at some point.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

The Professor said:


> OK, folks....
> 
> New years has passed and I'm back in GA. In my ever so humble opinion, it's time to start thinking about a Saturday gathering either at Highland or BlueHavanaII. I could go for the 12th, 19th, or 26th.
> 
> What dates work for y'all? In my elitist way, I'll assert a command decision at some point.


What, Illinois wasn't good enough for a herf?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> What, Illinois wasn't good enough for a herf?


now now, Admiral ... that's not what I meant. :tg :r


----------



## Heliofire (Mar 16, 2007)

I am up for meeting at highland not that there is any wrong with blue havana. I just like being able to sit and have drink and you can even order food, plus it has a nice atmosphere. Just let me know when you want to meet.:tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

The Professor said:


> now now, Admiral ... that's not what I meant. :tg :r


Just pullin' yer chain...and wishing your IL abode was a little closer.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Bob? Ji? Allen? Others??? Come on, folks ... I'm talking about smoking CIGARS here.  :ss :r


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

For a heads up, I might be moving to Atlanta at the end of 2008


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Kidrock387 said:


> For a heads up, I might be moving to Atlanta at the end of 2008


& leave MI, what's wrong with ya lol. Good luck if u do I'm sure the Professor will take good care of u.


----------



## Heliofire (Mar 16, 2007)

The Professor said:


> Bob? Ji? Allen? Others??? Come on, folks ... I'm talking about smoking CIGARS here.  :ss :r


What, is this new guy not good enough to at least be counted as an "others". Just let me know when and I'll be there.:tu I would like to finally meet some of the Atlanta gorillas.:ss


----------



## mkimbler (Nov 11, 2007)

Depending on the date, I should be available. 12th and 26th are good dates for me.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Heliofire said:


> What, is this new guy not good enough to at least be counted as an "others". Just let me know when and I'll be there.:tu I would like to finally meet some of the Atlanta gorillas.:ss


don't worry ... you're counted. I'm just trying to get the attention of a couple of tried and true herfers, too (and people with whom I've talked on the phone before).

I'm starting to like the idea of the 12th; but I'd like it to be more than 3 of us. anyone else????


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Hey Darrel, I'm partial to Highland Cigar due to the convenience. The 19th or the 26th works better for me.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

khubli said:


> Hey Darrel, I'm partial to Highland Cigar due to the convenience. The 19th or the 26th works better for me.


Hmmm.... Perhaps the 26th makes more sense.


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

When? Where? 26th could work for me!


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

The Professor said:


> Hmmm.... Perhaps the 26th makes more sense.


26tth would probably work. Highland sounds good.:tu


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

I may be able to join on the 26th, but I don't know where Highland is. Someone want to fill in the info for me?


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Here you go.

http://www.highlandcigar.com/


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

cbsmokin said:


> I may be able to join on the 26th, but I don't know where Highland is. Someone want to fill in the info for me?


:tpd: How about an address so we can punch it into the ol mapquest? Does this mean that since the Prof is in charge he will be supplying the smokes?:ss

Thanks Khubli. Looks like I was a little slow on the draw there!


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

This place looks sweet. All we need now is a time and date commitment.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Last I was there, Friday night, the Humidor was looking pretty grim in terms of smokes. Definately bring your own. You may get charged a $1 cutting fee. More a nuisance than anything else really, but they do have tasty drinks


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

I got in contact with the Highland Club via email and told them some of us would be coming possibly on the 26th. I would be happy to let them know how many if this works out. Here was their response:

Bring it on! We'd love to host you.

Tell us how many to expect from your group and what time to expect you. We will reserve a section for you at that time and have a dedicated hostess for you.

How did you find us? I'm always curious to know what attracts new visitors.

- Brian

Thanks for the invite. I have never been to your club before and I am looking forward to it. Actually, there is a group of us from an internet forum possibly invading on the 26th.​


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Tell him Jeech will be there.. hah

Brian Mitchell is the owner. Very friendly guy.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Count me in on the 26th

I really like Highland but, like Khubli stated, I was there on New Years Eve and their selection of sticks was awful but the owner said shipments were to be arriving by the end of the month. But as a precaution I would bring my own.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Yeah ... been to Highland several time. I always bring my own. Well ... since we're getting a critical mass, I'm ready to call this for the 26th. What time works for folks? Noon???


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I may be a little later than noon.. But you don't need me there to get the Herf started!


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

I could do noon


----------



## mkimbler (Nov 11, 2007)

12ish sounds good


----------



## wshan (Dec 27, 2007)

How long do these get togethers usually last? I have some work to do in the morning usually but if it's a few hours I should have not problem joining in later.


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

wshan said:


> How long do these get togethers usually last? I have some work to do in the morning usually but if it's a few hours I should have not problem joining in later.


:tpd: noon til when?


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

when we gather in FL................it would/will last 4-6 hours on average, but thats the South FL Crew.........................as for the AltGaCrew, who knows how long a HERF will last


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

wshan said:


> How long do these get togethers usually last? I have some work to do in the morning usually but if it's a few hours I should have not problem joining in later.


I can't speak for everyone but if I get there around noon I should be there at least until maybe 4 or 5


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

awsmith4 said:


> I can't speak for everyone but if I get there around noon I should be there at least until maybe 4 or 5


or 6 or 8 or 10.  :tu

whatever you want is cool. I'll probably have a few smokes.


----------



## Heliofire (Mar 16, 2007)

I'll be there on the 26th. Just let me know the official starting time.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Heliofire said:


> I'll be there on the 26th. Just let me know the official starting time.


Noonish. Highland opens at noon. We don't really need to make a reservation. It's never *that* bust that time of day, there won't be *that* many of us, and I find we're a pretty low maintenance crew. Just my :2

Anyway, I'll be planning to get there around noon-1pm and staying until whenever.

For those new to herfs, take a look at the stickies and don't stress out. The point is to have fun. :tu


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

The Professor said:


> Noonish. Highland opens at noon. We don't really need to make a reservation. It's never *that* bust that time of day, there won't be *that* many of us, and I find we're a pretty low maintenance crew. Just my :2
> 
> Anyway, I'll be planning to get there around noon-1pm and staying until whenever.
> 
> For those new to herfs, take a look at the stickies and don't stress out. The point is to have fun. :tu


Could you let us know if *that* shop has other shops around it. Just incase I end up bringing *that* wife of mine with me and turn her lose to do *that* shopping thing?


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

BigDawgFan said:


> Could you let us know if *that* shop has other shops around it. Just incase I end up bringing *that* wife of mine with me and turn her lose to do *that* shopping thing?


It is in a shopping duplex on Highland avenue. There are shops and restaraunts around it as well. Wish I knew which ones, but I don't. She could probably find something she would enjoy doing though.:2


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

LORD PUFFER said:


> It is in a shopping duplex on Highland avenue. There are shops and restaraunts around it as well. Wish I knew which ones, but I don't. She could probably find something she would enjoy doing though.:2


Thank you.:tu The website didn't offer much info about this except that there were shops nearby.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

BigDawgFan said:


> Thank you.:tu The website didn't offer much info about this except that there were shops nearby.


If nothing else the Virginia Highland Area is about a 2min drive and it has lots of shops and boutiques


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

awsmith4 said:


> If nothing else the Virginia Highland Area is about a 2min drive and it has lots of shops and boutiques


Yup. And I think that area of town is pretty easy to navigate.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

BigDawgFan said:


> Could you let us know if *that* shop has other shops around it. Just incase I end up bringing *that* wife of mine with me and turn her lose to do *that* shopping thing?


There really aren't too many shops that would catch your wife's attention for long. In the same complex with Highland is a wine shop and one small lady's boutique with some clothes. There really isn't much in a short walk's distance.

Depending on what your wife's tastes are, Little 5 points and Virginia Highlands are just a few minutes drive away.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

The Professor said:


> Yup. And I think that area of town is pretty easy to navigate.


:tpd:Most of it is actually on the same street as Highland Cigar, just a couple miles away


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## Fistville (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm in for the 26th.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Fistville said:


> I'm in for the 26th.


just a little over a week away....  :ss


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

I've cleared it with the warden so I'll be there:tu


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

So, it's the 26th at noon?


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

They are having a CAO event tonight (1/16) anyone gonna go?

I'm thinking with the weather I will likely pass.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

hmmmm.. i might trek down there to see what it's about.


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

cbsmokin said:


> They are having a CAO event tonight (1/16) anyone gonna go?
> 
> I'm thinking with the weather I will likely pass.


Update ... looks like I will be headed down there with some friends around 6.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

The white stuff has started to fall. I'm going to try and make it considering I only live a mile and half from there, but my car is in the shop, so I'll have to find some wheels.

Probably between 7 and 8.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Sawyer said:


> So, it's the 26th at noon?


Yup. :tu


khubli said:


> hmmmm.. i might trek down there to see what it's about.


Damn you ... I'm jealous. :cb


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

come on darrel! it's only a short drive in the white stuff.. you can post indoor Reggies.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

khubli said:


> come on darrel! it's only a short drive in the white stuff.. you can post indoor Reggies.


Oh ... it's not the snow that bothers me (I just drove through a bunch when I was home over the holidays).

The problem is that I teach in the morning and have to finish prepping for that.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

suck


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

yeah ... indeed. if it was tomorrow, I probably would have filled the Zero and jumped in my car.


----------



## wshan (Dec 27, 2007)

How long does this event last? I won't be out of here until 9 or 9:30. Can't even make it until 10pm or later.


----------



## Fistville (Mar 26, 2007)

So whats the set time? I have to take my dog to training at noon until 1.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Fistville said:


> So whats the set time? I have to take my dog to training at noon until 1.


OK ... back to the Jan 26th herf topic.

This will start at noonish. Showing up later is perfectly acceptable. We'll stay until we stay; but I'm guessing that'll be *at least* 5pm. That said, folks should feel free to leave whenever they want. 

Any other questions from anyone???


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

yeah.. who's Tina?

I just got back from Highland. It wasn't much of a CAO event. They were giving away CAO Gold, Brazilia, and Moontrance. I smoked an SLR Lonsdale (thanks Josh) and a Davidoff Millenium Lonsdale. Both were tasty.

I ran into Bob (Discdog) up there. It was good to hang out with him for a smoke or two.


----------



## mkimbler (Nov 11, 2007)

I should be there shortly after noon and look forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

khubli said:


> yeah.. who's Tina?
> 
> I just got back from Highland. It wasn't much of a CAO event. They were giving away CAO Gold, Brazilia, and Moontrance. I smoked an SLR Lonsdale (thanks Josh) and a Davidoff Millenium Lonsdale. Both were tasty.
> 
> I ran into Bob (Discdog) up there. It was good to hang out with him for a smoke or two.


I just talked to discdog on the phone and it sounds like he'll be making it out, too. :tu This is shaping up to be a bigger event.  Looks like it's gonna be the following folks. Copy, paste, and add your name to this list if I missed you:

The Professor
Heliofire
mkimbler
khubli
BigDawgFan
LORD PUFFER
cbsmokin
awsmith4
wshan
Fistville
Sawyer
discdog

Wow ... that's a lot of people!!!  I look forward to seeing everyone after noon on January 26th at Highland Cigar!!!


----------



## mkimbler (Nov 11, 2007)

Gonna be nice sized crowd!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

mkimbler said:


> Gonna be nice sized crowd!


indeed ... especially for ATL CS folk and a relatively short notice herf. :tu


----------



## GhostDawg (Sep 17, 2005)

I need to check the herf forum more often. Sounds like a great time so count me in. 

Look forward to meeting you guys.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

GhostDawg said:


> I need to check the herf forum more often. Sounds like a great time so count me in.
> 
> Look forward to meeting you guys.


Sweet!

The Professor
Heliofire
mkimbler
khubli
BigDawgFan
LORD PUFFER
cbsmokin
awsmith4
wshan
Fistville
Sawyer
discdog
GhostDawg


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

I wish I lived somewhere with a decent population


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

Anyone bringing along their wife or GF? She doesn't smoke but my wife said she might tag along if it's not a boys only party.


----------



## GhostDawg (Sep 17, 2005)

Question: Seem to remember someone somewhere saying you have to buy cigars from Highland to smoke there? Anyone know if this is true, or can we bring our own?


----------



## Heliofire (Mar 16, 2007)

GhostDawg said:


> Question: Seem to remember someone somewhere saying you have to buy cigars from Highland to smoke there? Anyone know if this is true, or can we bring our own?


I always bring my own. Just buy a drink or six instead.:tu


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Heliofire said:


> I always bring my own. Just buy a drink or six instead.:tu


Me too. I never smoke cigars I buy at lounges/B&Ms while there. Plus, I'd never buy from the limited and overpriced stock at Highland. You *might* get charged a "cutting fee"; but probably not. Just order drinks (even soda).


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

can't remember the last time I bought a cigar out of their humidor and they still welcome me there. :]


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

I stopped in there last night and talked with the owner, Brian. Told him what we were doing and he's excited about this. I told him we were hoping to have 15-20 gorillas so hopefully everyone can make it. 
As far a buying anything there: no, you don't have to buy anything, but you may be charged a $1.50 cutting charge. 

Looking forward to seeing everyone Saturday! 

Oh yeah, I'm in.:ss


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm very excited to be herfing in a couple of days.  :ss


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

The Professor said:


> I'm very excited to be herfing in a couple of days.  :ss


I am too, can't wait to meet y'all


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

My "Paradigm" humidifier for the Zero is charging right now. Time to make decisions about what to bring to the herf. Unlike previous herfs, I'm only bringing 30 cigars -- no more of this 70-100 cigar sh*t. :r:r:r

I hope no one feels weird about puff-puff-passes ... I'm gonna bring some interesting sticks to pass around a bit.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

I will be able to herf in the evening between 2-4 March. How about it? I will be staying at the ATL Hilton downtown.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> I will be able to herf in the evening between 2-4 March. How about it? I will be staying at the ATL Hilton downtown.


You're sh*ttin' me?!? we'll have to see, Brent. Mondays and Tuesdays are the *worst* days in my schedule; but maybe we could work out something for Sunday the 2nd. We definitely need to talk.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> I will be able to herf in the evening between 2-4 March. How about it? I will be staying at the ATL Hilton downtown.





The Professor said:


> You're sh*ttin' me?!? we'll have to see, Brent. Mondays and Tuesdays are the *worst* days in my schedule; but maybe we could work out something for Sunday the 2nd. We definitely need to talk.


I'm there.. There's no way I could miss an opportunity to herf with Brent! Atlanta Hilton is close to me.. only a mile or two from Highland Cigar.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

The Professor said:


> I hope no one feels weird about puff-puff-passes ... I'm gonna bring some interesting sticks to pass around a bit.


As long as they don't smell like pickles.! but i'm sure none of your cigars do Darrel.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

khubli said:


> I'm there.. There's no way I could miss an opportunity to herf with Brent! Atlanta Hilton is close to me.. only a mile or two from Highland Cigar.


OK guys and anyone else the 2nd sounds good. I am scheduling my tickets next friday so I will let you guys know my exact schedule:tu No pickles please :r


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

khubli said:


> As long as they don't smell like pickles.! but i'm sure none of your cigars do Darrel.


only the one I'll give you, Ji. :bn


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

The Professor said:


> only the one I'll give you, Ji. :bn


u


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> u


Now you're getting one, too. :fu :r


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

ummmmmmmm pickles.... 

Darrel I hope it's alright if the cigar I give you smells like kim-chi. I'm trying some new infusions.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

khubli said:


> ummmmmmmm pickles....
> 
> Darrel I hope it's alright if the cigar I give you smells like kim-chi. I'm trying some new infusions.


That's fine. I love kim-chi. If you have some kim-chi, please bring that, too. :dr:dr:dr


----------



## wshan (Dec 27, 2007)

I love kimchi. My gf's mother makes some great kimchi but we usually just get lazy and buy it from H-Mart. I saw in your sig you do bbq too? I haven't had good bbq in a while. Use to eat it in FL all the time but not much up here. Some korean bbq and cigars next time  They already got the vent system in place for the grill anyways at most bbq places.



khubli said:


> ummmmmmmm pickles....
> 
> Darrel I hope it's alright if the cigar I give you smells like kim-chi. I'm trying some new infusions.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

The Professor said:


> Now you're getting one, too. :fu :r


Just what I wanted, a big fat garllllliiiicck pickle.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

wshan said:


> I love kimchi. My gf's mother makes some great kimchi but we usually just get lazy and buy it from H-Mart. I saw in your sig you do bbq too? I haven't had good bbq in a while. Use to eat it in FL all the time but not much up here. Some korean bbq and cigars next time  They already got the vent system in place for the grill anyways at most bbq places.


Those crazy Korean BBQ places in town just might let you smoke a cigar at the table. If not there are other places to smoke, but Korean BBQ and cigars sounds great to me. That may have to be the next outing.

I love my mother's kimchi, but she doesn't make it much anymore. The stuff at the H-mart is just about as good.

I typically don't BBQ Kal-bi, but I would love to. Maybe this summer.

See yous all at the herf.

Ji


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

khubli said:


> Those crazy Korean BBQ places in town just might let you smoke a cigar at the table. If not there are other places to smoke, but Korean BBQ and cigars sounds great to me. That may have to be the next outing.
> 
> I love my mother's kimchi, but she doesn't make it much anymore. The stuff at the H-mart is just about as good.
> 
> ...


I love Korean food. I was in Seoul and Osan just two years ago:tu


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

just packed up the Zero.... got a whole tray of pooooooo.  :tu :ss


----------



## Heliofire (Mar 16, 2007)

I am looking forward to Saturday, and I can also make it out on March 2nd. Highland cigar is only about a mile from the house, so just let me how what time.


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

Wish I could join you... gotta work!

Jim


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

BlueHavanaII said:


> Wish I could join you... gotta work!
> 
> Jim


Next time, Jim, I'm making the command decision to have it at your place! :tu :ss It won't be the same without you there....

Alright folks, tomorrow is the day! Can't wait to meet yawl!


----------



## mkimbler (Nov 11, 2007)

Looking forward to tomorrow as well...should be there by 1:00.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

mkimbler said:


> Looking forward to tomorrow as well...should be there by 1:00.


I hope to be done eating by then ... and about to start cigar #2. :r :ss


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

This is the Hilton I am staying out. I think it is downtown, but I am not sure.

255 Courtland St Ne
Atlanta GA 30303-1214


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> This is the Hilton I am staying out. I think it is downtown, but I am not sure.
> 
> 255 Courtland St Ne
> Atlanta GA 30303-1214


That's 1.5 miles from Highland. :tu


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

The Professor said:


> That's 1.5 miles from Highland. :tu


I was not sure if that was the one you guys were talking about yesterday. :tu


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

The Professor said:


> I hope to be done eating by then ... and about to start cigar #2. :r :ss


I will be there today. Do they serve food or just drinks? I definitely need to eat before I puff my head off.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

cbsmokin said:


> I will be there today. Do they serve food or just drinks? I definitely need to eat before I puff my head off.


Full bar available, but as far as food they have take-out menus from other restaurants you can order from.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Woo hoo!!!

I'm rested and ready to f'in herf.  :ss I'll be hittin' the road in an hourish. 

See you all around noon!!!


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

I'll be there around 12:45 or so


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

I am going to be heading down there in about an hour. :ss


----------



## Heliofire (Mar 16, 2007)

i'll be there around 12ish.:ss


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm leaving shortly and only have to stop at the gas station on the way....  :chk


----------



## Heliofire (Mar 16, 2007)

The Professor said:


> I'm leaving shortly and only have to stop at the gas station on the way....  :chk


See you soon, :tu. I have to shower and eat something and then I'll be out the door.


----------



## Fistville (Mar 26, 2007)

I will try and stop by after my dogs obedience class and before my flight


----------



## wshan (Dec 27, 2007)

so how do I find you guys?


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

Where is everyone?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Sawyer said:


> Where is everyone?


I talked to Darrel,hes a coming


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

7 of us here already. Come on down


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

cbsmokin said:


> 7 of us here already. Come on down


Family stuff and i can't make it. Have fun folks!:ss


----------



## Fistville (Mar 26, 2007)

My day went to hell, now I need to rush to the airport. Catch you guys next time.


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

Had a great time! It was nice to meet everyone and put a face to the names.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Some great smokes and great people at Highland Cigar. I can't remember all the names but once Kip get's the photos up then I'll know!

Thanks for the great day everyone.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

khubli said:


> Some great smokes and great people at Highland Cigar. I can't remember all the names but once Kip get's the photos up then I'll know!
> 
> Thanks for the great day everyone.


Five weeks to go until I herf with you Ji! :tu


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Had a great time guys, sorry I couldn't stay longer. I can't wait to do it again.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Great time with everyone today!!! Just got back home after dinner with some other friends in ATL. Nice group of guys for the herf, nice folks at Highland, and some decent smokes made better by the company. My modest selection for the day:

84 ERDM Panetelas Largas
70s Upmann Naturals
70s Partagas SdC #3
50s Robert Burns Continental (a tipped cigar; puff-puff-passed around)
70s Partagas Demi Tip (a tipped cigar; puff-puff-passed around)
07 Edmundo Dantes Conde 109 (MX Regional for 07)

Hope to do it again soon, folks!!!! Looking forward to Kips pics. :tu :r


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

I had a great time. Can't wait to do it again. Watching BigDog inhale was priceless. Thanks for bringing all the great sticks prof.


----------



## mkimbler (Nov 11, 2007)

What a great time yesterday! Ya'll were a fantastic group to herf with. It was nice to be able to match faces with names here on CS. A good turnout with some awsome smokes provided by The Professor to test out. Can't wait till the next one guys!:tu:ss


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

cbsmokin said:


> I had a great time. Can't wait to do it again. *Watching BigDog inhale was priceless. *Thanks for bringing all the great sticks prof.


I'm sorry ... but that was frickin' HILARIOUS! :r:r:r I can't wait to see the pics (hint, hint)....


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> Five weeks to go until I herf with you Ji! :tu


Brent I can't wait til you make it to town. There will be some good smokes burnt that night. The Atlanta Hilton is just a mile or so from Highland, right in Downtown.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

The Professor said:


> Great time with everyone today!!! Just got back home after dinner with some other friends in ATL. Nice group of guys for the herf, nice folks at Highland, and some decent smokes made better by the company. My modest selection for the day:
> 
> 84 ERDM Panetelas Largas
> 70s Upmann Naturals
> ...


Darrel.. that was mighty kind of you to share so many great smokes in the PPP as well as the smokes you said I had to try.. :]


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

Hell the way we were passing them around I thought we were SUPPOSED to inhale!:ss ere


----------



## Heliofire (Mar 16, 2007)

Three quick Pics. Unfortunately I did not get a photo of bigdawgfan inhaling the cigar but I did get one of The Professor smoking two.
Here is a photo of most of us. I am the good looking one behind the camera:r:r








This is Darrel's way of double fisting.








I think this might be bigdawgfan's way of recovering from inhaling. Notice Bob is the only one that seems to be able to get a young lady's attention.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Awesome. Thanks for the photos!!!!! :tu


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Kip.. Those are some fantastic photos!


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Good looking photos:tu


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

Guys, sorry for the late addition, I just got back in from Highland. It was great to see everyone again and really nice to see some non-members show some interest into what was going on. I'm thinking we may have intrigued some enough to become gorilla's! 

A special thanks to the Professor, not only for bringing some fantastic smokes for PPP (that I didn't get to participate in - damn cold), but also for the learning experience that goes with every meeting with him. One of the most learned BOTL I've had the pleasure to herf with. 

Also, thank you Highland Cigar for letting us take over for a couple of hours and the fantastic service from Sydney! 

Already looking forward to next Sunday at Blue Havanna II, stopped to see Jim today and he is as usual already stocked up on some special sticks and ready to roll. Let's all try to make this one, with the Super Bowl, it should be a great time.

And BigDawg, if you'd quit bogarting the cigars, you wouldn't get so choked up. lol

Great pics Kip!


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Can someone throw up some names and usernames for the pictures?

It is always good to finally put a name to a face.


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

khubli said:


> Kip.. Those are some fantastic photos!


I agree, the pictures are great, it's just too bad there are so many ugly mugs in it. :r

My ugly mug is the 3rd from the left in the 1st pic.


----------



## mkimbler (Nov 11, 2007)

Great pics, Kip! I'm the 1st on the left.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm the Asian guy on the right side of the picture.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm fourth from the left with the hat on and my step father (not a CS member...yet) is next to me with a black jacket on.


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm the lucky one who has Sydney sitting with me. In the other pic, Big Dawg is to my left and BrianHewitt is on the right.


----------



## Heliofire (Mar 16, 2007)

I am the one behind the camera.:r:r


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

khubli said:


> I'm the Asian guy on the right side of the picture.


Excellent pics....I am...not in the pics. I wasnt there.:r

Looks like you guys has some fun herfin for sure.:tu


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Richard.. are you sure you weren't there hiding on the other side of those cigar lockers?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm the one with the sh*t-eating grin.  :bn


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

that's what happens when you put POO sticks in your mouth!


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

discdog said:


> I'm the lucky one who has Sydney sitting with me. In the other pic, Big Dawg is to my left and BrianHewitt is on the right.


I have never met this man before in my life!!!

:r j/k He tells the truth!!


----------



## wshan (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks for the pics. I'm the Asian guy on the left. Everyone was really cool, sorry I didn't really jump in and get involved as much this time around. I'm not the shy type but had some problem with the ball and chain so wasn't feeling my usual talkative self. 

Thanks to mkimbler for a 5vegas which I haven't tried before and theprofessor for a fonseca. I'll let you guys know my experience with them when I smoke them. Anything I need to know about them before I light one up in the coming weeks? 

Next time I should bring more than 3 sticks to a herf but you folks probably wouldn't be too interested in what I have. I'd be more than happy to buy all of you a few drinks or so though.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

wshan said:


> Thanks to mkimbler for a 5vegas which I haven't tried before and theprofessor for a fonseca. I'll let you guys know my experience with them when I smoke them. *Anything I need to know about them before I light one up in the coming weeks?*


Yeah ... sometimes a giant grizzly bear will jump out of the foot of a Fonseca and try to bite you in the ass before you can light it. Don't be alarmed. This is normal. Proceed with the smoking and you'll be fine. 

Seriously, no -- just smoke the damned thing!  :bn :r That was one of my first Habanos and it's still one that I enjoy the hell out of ... especially in the morning or afternoon. Do a search in the "Habanos Reviews" section for "Fonseca" and you'll get a few hits. Most importantly, though, enjoy it!!!


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Looks like you guys had fun. :tu


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

OK, I have been speaking to DarreL and we are thinking 4:30 PM Sunday the 2nd of March at Highland Cigar. 

How about it guys? Ji, are you out there?


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm there right now.. I'll be there on Sunday at 4:30 as well! see you then!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

sweet. i'm in there like swimwear....


----------



## mkimbler (Nov 11, 2007)

I would love to make this, but not quite sure yet. Put me down for 82.7765% sure. :ss


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

mkimbler said:


> I would love to make this, but not quite sure yet. Put me down for 82.7765% sure. :ss


WTF is going on with the long percentage numbers? That's nuts!

Mike, PM me when you guys have something going on in the ATL. I'm a bit far away, but if the timing is right, I might try to make one hell of a long day-trip!


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

I'll see you guys there. I might be there a little after 4:30 because I'll be driving down that afternoon.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Awesome, I can hardly wait to meet up with you all. The week after it will be a herf on the west coast. :tu


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

I 'm gonna try to at least stop by if I can


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Just talked to discdog today; he's "in" too.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

DarreL, has anyone heard from Ji?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> DarreL, has anyone heard from Ji?


not in the past couple of days; but he already posted he'll be there.... :tu


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm alive and kickin.. I'll be there on Sunday.


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

I wish I could make it, but I have to work on Sunday. I will have to catch the next one. Have fun! :ss


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

Can't make it this time. Have fun.


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

Also, don't forget Rocky Patel will be at Tobacco World this evening. 2/29


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

I can hardly wait!!! :tu


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> I can hardly wait!!! :tu


woo-hoo!!!

PM me your cell and hotel name again....


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

bump*


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

You in Atlanta now Brent?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

khubli said:


> You in Atlanta now Brent?


he'll get here tomorrow. we'll be to highland between 4pm and 4:30pm. :tu


----------



## Fistville (Mar 26, 2007)

I should be there before you guys. I'll be the strikingly handsome fellow working on an orange laptop.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Fistville said:


> I should be there before you guys. I'll be the strikingly handsome fellow working on an orange laptop.


sheesh ... how studious. I'll be the newly-converted-gymrat who calls you a "nerd." :chk


----------



## Fistville (Mar 26, 2007)

I had a fantastic time guys. Thank you so much.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

It was great HERF'ing with you Brent, Darrel, Bob, William, Leo, and Cole.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Where are the pictures?
I heard a rumor Gerry was going to show.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Another great time in ATL. Thanks, guys!!!!! It was really wonderful finally meeting Papichulo (Brent), Fistville (Cole), and wij (William). Great to see Bob, Ji, and Leo, as always. 

Until next time....


PS, no pics b/c no one had a camera. Oops.


----------



## Fistville (Mar 26, 2007)

I've gotta change my avatar now since I was the 300 guy. It took 1 film class to realize how bad that movie was. I think I've got something more appropriate in the works.


----------



## Fistville (Mar 26, 2007)

I could hardly hear what you guys were saying when we were talking rum, and is this what you were referring to Professor with that leather bag? Ron Pampero Anniversario?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Fistville said:


> I could hardly hear what you guys were saying when we were talking rum, and is this what you were referring to Professor with that leather bag? Ron Pampero Anniversario?


nope -- that's different. Ron Centenario has a laced up leather sleeve attached to the whole bottle....


----------



## Fistville (Mar 26, 2007)

so this is it? there seems to be quite a few variations on that name


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Fistville said:


> so this is it? there seems to be quite a few variations on that name


yes. that's it. best rum ever.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Fistville said:


> I've gotta change my avatar now since I was the 300 guy. It took 1 film class to realize how bad that movie was. I think I've got something more appropriate in the works.


What????? Are you saying that you didn't like the movie!!! I loved it!!

All that blood, guts and rippled abs!! My my my - make a girl just swoon it did!!

Glad to hear you guys had a great time - can't believe you were such slackers and didn't take any pics!! Dok would have had his laptop and could have taken webcam reggies!! Bloody pikers!!


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

What a great way to spend a Sunday afternoon! You guys are some of the most engaging and generous BOTLs that I have run into. Brent, Ji, Darrel, Cole, Bob, and Leo, thank each of ya'll so much it was a true honor.

Herfing will Darrel (The Prof) is both a blessing and a curse. He introduced me to a whole other level of the slope that I only heard existed. I'll never be the same again. Many thanks for your way over the top generosity.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

wij said:


> What a great way to spend a Sunday afternoon! You guys are some of the most engaging and generous BOTLs that I have run into. Brent, Ji, Darrel, Cole, Bob, and Leo, thank each of ya'll so much it was a true honor.
> 
> Herfing will Darrel (The Prof) is both a blessing and a curse. He introduced me to a whole other level of the slope that I only heard existed. I'll never be the same again. Many thanks for your way over the top generosity.


Let's see ... what was it William said? I believe it was something like, "Gee.... I've never shared a cigar with another man like this before."  :r:r:r

You're one to talk, Brother ... bustin' out the pre-blend-change poo and beatin' us ATL gorillas over the heads repeatedly. 

It was a pleasure to herf with you and I hope to do it again soon!


----------



## Fistville (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm bringing a camera next time. I debated about it before I left but I assumed we'd have a more savvy photographer.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Sorry I missed this, sounds like everyone had a good time.:tu


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

The Professor said:


> Let's see ... what was it William said? I believe it was something like, "Gee.... I've never shared a cigar with another man like this before."  :r:r:r


Geeeeesssss, I thought what happens at a herf stays at the herf.:r Brent you have to wear the skirt next time.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

I had a geat time guys!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> I had a geat time guys!!!!!!!!


Excellent! I had a great time finally meeting you in person. Next time you're around, don't be a stranger. :tu


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

The Professor said:


> Let's see ... what was it William said? I believe it was something like, "Gee.... I've never shared a cigar with another man like this before."  :r:r:r
> 
> You're one to talk, Brother ... bustin' out the pre-blend-change poo and beatin' us ATL gorillas over the heads repeatedly.
> 
> It was a pleasure to herf with you and I hope to do it again soon!


I was the other guy sharing that same stick. Wow, 60 something year old smoke. wow:tu


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

The Professor said:


> Excellent! I had a great time finally meeting you in person. Next time you're around, don't be a stranger. :tu


You too!!!!! Good times. :tu


----------

